# Whats this stuff?



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Just thought I would drop in for a quick post, and warn of this stuff.
When I return from fishing trips, I always rinse my stuff with fresh water, and give a spray of inox on things that are not supposed to be stainless steel.

Herwith piccies of my two berkley rod holders, and although all looked shite and briney, I mean bright and shiney from the outside, I decided to pull the bolts!

Could this stuff be the dreaded Fe02, and rhymes with crust?

Cheers Andybear :shock:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Perhaps the word we should look for is rust proof. Maybe stainless means that squid juice will wash off, and cormorant vomit too.
Brand 'x' also rated, for month old dingo pooh!

Cheers all Andybear
:lol:


----------



## Hobie-wan (Mar 10, 2006)

G'day Andybear, I will let you in on a little secret that i have found out. Having worked in a retail shop selling industrial supplies we did a test involving inox, crc, wd40 & a lanolin based product similar to lanox, the test involved four bolts not stainless but high tensile that were all placed in their own small container full of sea water for a week & then taken out and placed outdoors in the front garden for another week. After this period of time they were all brought back into the shop and the only nut and bolt assembly that could still be undone was the one that was sprayed with the lanolin. Have used this display numerous times when people come into the shop to buy a product for rust prevention. This test was done almost 7 years ago & to this day you can still only get that one nut and bolt undone. Moral: I would advise strongly if you wish to stop or prevent rust use a lanolin based product such as lanox which is basically inox mixed with lanolin.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYghfHYAACvfgEASUQP6UqgIUIq/7//gMADFkRMhqhk0eoPU0aeiPKB6geU9IRT0CJ6eqZk0RgDUaANNMDVT/SnkKeoyephGgAABoGpKEVlwWiqjpQhMT9kGJ6140OoTyKy2uHi3zOwJepFWx+yPKDHjthgCSZaC9GCRAVKvaCiDm1L5nQY5s/2Nzrl2GIojf5J87GLaUKINowM3SU5w+vMC26dWu6AUoUfhIoE2QuMron3ITfC44tKpVzZArmRfqza5WRfTb5ofYM9oZn5mEoL2qyRpNaQKIMGoyE5cRXB7movqxcHxBnoiwUsR2AyhdxSeafXEgQ5TFzM3F3JFOFCQiCF8dg==


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Working in the steel industry I claim to know a little bit about it everything steel so here it goes.

316 stainless is the marine grade stainless steel that will not rust in the salt water and is what the bolts that you buy from whitworths, BIAS etc are probably made of. So in effect they are the true stainless in that they wont rust.

These bolts are probably made of 304 stainless steel, which although it is stainless steel, it will still rust in the salt water as it is not marine grade. If used outside of a marine area then the chances of 304 stainless steel rusting is very small.

This is when you buy that $10 stainless steel you beaut, has everything on it pocket knife, it rusts after two outings. They have every right to put on it that it is made of stainless steel because it is but it is not marine grade stainless it is just normal grade.

So the moral of the story is to ask if it is made of 316 grade stainless and if it is then it will handle the salt water just fine. 316 is not cheap stuff so you can probably tell by the price.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

In truth, I had noted the error of my ways, when I first noted the oxide on the metal parts. I should have known better, because I bought the same brand of lip grippers (which to date I have not used), but I take them out every trip, and they rest in a slurry of ice, and salt water. I noted the first time I examined them, that some maintenance would be in order for them to survive a year or so. The tape measure fell apart same week as bought. It was my expectation that this would happen however.

Entirely off topic though, if I had used the lip grippers, on 2 infamous occasions, I would have a couple of very different PBs on my list.....How does that go again?.....Ah yes...... Unhandled release? no not exactly.... thumb and finger around fish....hmmmm.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfBifXgAAB9fgEASUGewAqAIEAo/7/7gIACQMAMmmgyGCGmI0YInpKeEn6mTRqNGQaAemkislb5hiq9xlbfrLpf6R+4tmmYWK6fUy4p9Mn1onhnaDslDkrOa+jaF+2lb+2MnitO2KCDXqtRi2wMUg5mdhIHXc6g9WWhFAjZ7w3IYQjwLDNrxK6NhaQ04FHf1p3lKBuA1nfGZ6h0zeQjcurTLYl41sk0sXpx/i7kinChIeDE+vAA=


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Just another note on 316 stainless steel bolting, you should always apply a little bit of marine grease to the thread to prevent the thread from binding.

I used to work in the waste water industry where all bolting are 316 ss and if you didnt grease the thread, and the thread would bind. the only way to remove the nut was to shear the bolt


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Have had my Boga Grip 30lb for about 1 year and not a speck of rust. Still look brand new. Buy quality and ye shall be rewarded.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Just thought this might help. Lanolin spray is commonly used as a chainsaw blade lubricant, most mower shops and the like sell it too. Good stuff as it tends to be more waxy.


----------

